# 24 WW2-era Imperial Japanese Navy subs found scuttled off Japan's Goto islands



## CougarKing (8 Aug 2015)

To think that Japan was able to retain that wartime knowledge base despite losing these scuttled subs due to the war's end, allowing them to rebuild their sub force from the 1950s onward. 

Japan Times



> *24 scuttled Imperial Japanese Navy submarines found off Goto Islands*
> JIJI
> AUG 8, 2015
> 
> ...


----------

